# Nissan Maxima Qx 2.0 SE V6 24V



## hasanguler79 (Nov 17, 2009)

Isn't anybody who can make me find all introduction videos of Maxima Qx(Model 1995 or 1996 (ABSOLUTELY)) ? It's really very important for me! (Especially the one which talks about election of Maxima Qx as the car of the year in A.B.D. in 1995) Please! I could not find it anywhere!(Even in Main Factory of Nissan).


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can try youtube.


----------

